# Yay! Chloe bag has arrived!



## littleliverbird (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, my new baby arrived today and I love it to bits although it has to be exchanged *bangs head against wall*, because the silly padlock wont shut properly! I only took it off the bag once and when I tried to put in back on, it refused to shut, and I had to try several times before it would close. I re-tried a few times and it was still the same. :icon_roll What a carry on!

I asked net-a-porter if they could exchange it (i.e they send a replacement and when I sign for it I hand over this damaged one) but they can't do that, so I have to send it back and when they recieve it they will send the replacement (which they have put on hold for me) so I am going to have to wait another few days before I can showcase it to th outside world!

I will post some piccies of it tommorow when I have uploaded them onto my computer from my camera-It is stunning! :icon_chee

I dont seem to have much luck when I order my bags from the internet-I always seem to get 'the bad one in the bunch' :icon_eek:


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 10, 2006)

ahh nice for you

i wanna see some pictures of it.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2006)

awww man. that sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you wait so long and then you have to send it back and wait again.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 11, 2006)

geez i was so not there..

why did i say nice for you...

im sorry for you!

i need coffee


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 11, 2006)

Does anybody know how I can make my photos smaller so that I can post them?

I have tried to do it on my computer, but I can't! :icon_roll

Any help much appreciated ladies!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 11, 2006)

photoshop

if you cant just tell me ill do it for you if you send me the pictures


----------



## Laura (Jan 11, 2006)

Thats so kind of you to offer to re-size them mitsuko. Littleliverbird, you could also download picaso2 by google. Its a photo album kinda thing and you can resize images etc..


----------



## Leony (Jan 12, 2006)

That's sucks, that is why I don't shop online for this kind of stuff.

You can use this online image resizer

http://www.resize2mail.com/

http://www.onlineimageresize.com/


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 12, 2006)

Here goes attempt number two!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12024&amp;stc=1&amp;d=11370867 22


----------



## charish (Jan 12, 2006)

i hate when things like that happen. you want something so bad and you're so excited when you get it only to have to send it back. sucks really bad. good luck with the next one.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 12, 2006)

I love it! I can understand why yr sad to have to let it go!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 12, 2006)

yes.. i know.. im that kind of girl

haha

just kidding.


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks to you all for the help with the pics, especially those who offered to re-size them. Hopefully, I have got the hang of it now! :icon_roll

I am having trouble getting the bag sent back because of the couriers. They cant tell me an approx time they can collect the bag and I cant leave it with anyone as it needs to be kept open for the courier to inspect it. :icon_twis I just want my bag!

I was really naughty today and bought another Balenciaga bag :icon_redf It WAS in the sale at 40% off, so how could I resist?! (It is the bright pink one pictured in my other post). I Daren't even look at my bank account.............:icon_eek: *hangs head in shame*

I have swore to myself that I will not buy anything else until march.........:icon_chee


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 14, 2006)

oh its very pretty! i hope you get the replacement one soon!


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 20, 2006)

My replacement bag arrived today. It is PERFECT! :icon_love I am totally in love with it. It is stunning, the leather is soft and squishy and the colour is divine. I have been happily filling it up with all my junk to 'showcase' it tommorow! :icon_lol:

I am going to take very special care of it seeing as it is a cream type colour and I can be messy :icon_redf It is suprisingly comfortable to carry and holds loads of stuff! :clap


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 20, 2006)

wow, awesome bag!

Can you post pics of your Balemciaga? I'm really lemming their purple Le Dix but i have so many bags i just KNOW i don't need it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 20, 2006)

Heres my red balenciaga (It's a lot darker than the picture!) , I will take some pics of my magenta one either tonight or tommorow and post them too!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12865&amp;stc=1&amp;d=11377857 17


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry about the above, posted the wrong pics (I'm new to re-sizing!). I will try and get it sorted and post them later or tommorow. :icon_chee


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 21, 2006)

very nice bag !:icon_chee


----------



## pieced (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm happy for you. I want a ChloÃ¨ Paddinnton,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm green with envy...


----------



## Leony (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice bag!


----------



## littleliverbird (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's another piccie of my gorgeous bag. I am so glad I bought it as it is divine and the leather is so soft and slouchy. :icon_love :icon_chee


----------



## littleliverbird (Feb 3, 2006)

Just realised that the pic above looks lopsided! It's just the way the bag is slouched, honestly! :icon_chee


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 3, 2006)

so pretty! enjoy your new bag :icon_chee


----------



## Summer (Feb 7, 2006)

Very cute bag! Now I want one, lol !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xsteph (Feb 26, 2006)

omgosh u can only imagineee how jealous i am that you have a chloe bag!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 26, 2006)

aww, it sucks when excitements turn into disappointments. the bright side? it'll turn into an excitement soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh man..it's such a great bag!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Apr 9, 2006)

So cute! I'm glad you got it back and are so happy with it!

I feel like I'm the odd man out when I order on line sometimes too.

I ordered some "just like the real turbie towels" and they came and were missing the loop in the back that makes them stay up! So i wrote the guy and I was like "what's going on? This is terrible and I want a replacement..." I never heard back from him and I wear them with a hair clip of somesort to hold it back! lol! :eusa_wall:

Anyways sometimes we " the Customer" can win! And you did girl! So right on! Good for you sending it back!

Warmly, Am


----------



## lavender (Apr 9, 2006)

Pretty bag!


----------



## amgad34 (May 4, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Pauline (May 4, 2006)

Nice bag, i like the little padlock and key on it.


----------



## Nolee (May 16, 2006)

it's an amazingly beautiful bag! the cream version of it is my fav too..

hope u enjoy it

the Balenciagas are pretty chic too, Love ur taste girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyqt (May 18, 2006)

thats a gorgeous bag! n I simply adore chloe's bracelet bags =]


----------



## duckie (Jul 18, 2006)

Only just saw this thread but have to share my excitement, my Chloe Paddington Bag (the same as the one you've posted in this thread) was ordered yesterday and should be on its' way to me shortly! I'm SO excited I'm a fiend for beautiful bags and this one has been on my must have list for ages! Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dlb04 (Aug 24, 2006)

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 24, 2006)

That is a nice bag!


----------



## sadhunni (Aug 24, 2006)

great taste. i love that bag but too bad i cant afford it.


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice bag!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Sep 3, 2006)

That is such a beautiful bag!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 3, 2006)

What a lovely handbag, I'm jealous. Enjoy!


----------

